# unable to uninstall kaspersky



## Coaster (Aug 9, 2005)

hi

i recently installed kaspersky antivirus personal pro (v. 5.0.18). the problem is that now i want to uninstall it but i can't...it won't appear on add/remove programs and the strangest thing is that when i try to uninstall it using "uninstall kaspersky.." (an icon on the group folder), the installshield wizard opens up but disappears when the progress bar is about 50%.

what should i do? i shouldn't just delete the folder should i? :sayno: 

any suggestion will be mostly appreciated...

 []


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmmm... I ve read some unfortunete and unpleasant experiences of others. Get a back up before starting the removal. I would strongly recommend an image of your C: drive. I wouldnt start doing anything untill i get a good trustworthy advice here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

There you go. Go *here* and get the removal tool for kaspersky AV. But as I said pls do a back up. if not an image at least a system restore point.

Good Luck let us know how it worked.


----------



## Coaster (Aug 9, 2005)

tnks PurpleSky for answering

i managed to get kaspersky uninstalled by using the Windows Install Clean Up utility (http://download.microsoft.com/download/E/9/D/E9D80355-7AB4-45B8-80E8-983A48D5E1BD/msicuu2.exe)

fortunately, after removing kaspersky from the list provided with this utility, i then re-installed kaspersky and after rebooting i could finally uninstall it through add/remove

i'm sorry but i only found out about this some minutes after posting, otherwise i wouldn't have...

however, it can be valuable information for someone in trouble..either your solution or mine's... :sayyes: 

tnks again []


----------

